# Homemade Bit Warmer



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

So somebody had an awesome post somewhere on the forums where they made their own bit warmer. I'm a bit of a seamstress so I figured I'd give it a shot. To whoever had the idea, THANK YOU! If I put another cold bit in my mare's mouth she's going to disown me. 

Inside this flannel pouch is a cotton holder of sorts, that has 3 pockets full of rice and tea (to make it smell yummy!). They are segmented so I could wrap it. It's finished with a plain button. Was a fun project and free, so obviously that's even better.  Hope you like!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

oooh that's a good idea 
My mare is gonna disown me if I stick (attempt to!) another cold bit in her mouth, I just used a rubber bit during the winter because I didn't think of that.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I keep my bridles in the basement for the winter and bridle at the door, but not everyone can do that. 

Another option for the diy-er is to build a little box (or find a heat resitant plastic container), cut a hole in the bottom for a regular household light bulb (not flourescent). Keep the bit in there with the light on while you pick out feet or whatever and the bit will be quite warm. Actually might be too warm, so be sure to check it first!

I don't understand what the rice and tea are for though. How does that keep the bit warm or make it warm?


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I just use small ceramic space heater (the little box space heaters). I turn it on high and lay my bridle over the top of it so the bit is hanging in the middle of the heater grate. After about 2-3 minutes, the bit is toasty warm! Of course, you have to have an electrical outlet in your tack room for this to work ;-).


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

NorthernMama said:


> I don't understand what the rice and tea are for though. How does that keep the bit warm or make it warm?


The rice is what kees this warm- throw it in the microwave before you head to the barn and the dried rice holds the heat. The tea is just for scent.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I want to make one! I felt the bit on my face the other day and I about died. It was sooo cold! I tried warming it up under my coat and it didn't help. Can I have the thread for this?


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

aspin231 said:


> The rice is what kees this warm- throw it in the microwave before you head to the barn and the dried rice holds the heat. The tea is just for scent.



Exactly. I used it for the first time tonight, and it worked like a charm. 

As for the other poster I can't remember where the thread was with this design in it! So sorry!


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

I have my own homemade bit warmer too! I call it 'My Hands"


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

my hands are always freezing so it doesn't help me out.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Then you totally need glove/toe warmers. I couldn't live without them. They are the only reason I can ride during the winter months for sure.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I wear gloves..hands still get cold...feet are usually always ice feeling...I have had poor circulation ever since I was little...I need toe warmers especially!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

aspin231 said:


> The rice is what kees this warm- throw it in the microwave before you head to the barn and the dried rice holds the heat. The tea is just for scent.


Oh. Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is my ghetto bit warmer I made last night at 3 in the morning =D


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yay! Gidget, did my ramblings help at all? 

I never thought of tea. Thats a great idea.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

IT DID =D

I didn't have a sewing machine sooo i did hand stitching and as you can see I am not good at it but I shook it around and no rice is coming out. Now my horse will have a happy mouth.

I highly recommend the tea....hot rice stinks.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

I LOVE that you made one Gidget!!! Hand stitching and all! Woohoo!!! Let me know when you try it - I've used mine twice, it's awesome!


----------

